
YouTuber Draws China Fire for Calling Taiwan Leader ‘President’ - ilamont
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-16/youtuber-draws-china-fire-for-calling-taiwan-leader-president
======
larnmar
On one hand, he’s getting problems from his “(mainland) Chinese talent
agency”, and if you’re going to have a mainland Chinese talent agency then
what do you expect?

On the other hand I also note that Bloomberg is also being very cagey about
describing the President as the President.

